# cushion foam bats



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I had some small pieces of foam so I made some bats out of it used a scissors and a razor
painted with a latex /floor adhesive mix
I will not be adding eyes for this yr.,because they will be hanging above heads and you won't be able to see them .

























I caught these as the wind picked up


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those look great Lilly!!! I really like the size too!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

sweet. Substantial bats you have there.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice bats Lil.........Do you dream about theses? You've been bat-obsessed lately..haha


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

oops no that was last year..this year it is snakes haha


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice --all carved out of one piece per bat


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks all ..

pyro..yes the smaller all one piece 
added 6-1-08 (except for the bigger one the wings are separate and attached).. 
very sorry my bad 

gbug ..no i don't dream of this stuff I wish I did.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

And WHY are they made of foam and not hot glue?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Nice Lilly!! You are really on a roll this season...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice Lilly, bats, like skellies and tombstones....one can never have enough.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, a creative use of what you have on hand. I can guess you would have good action from them hanging on fishline


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love your creative mind! THose bats are great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's so true laurie...
Bd..yup that's what I will use to hang these when the time comes
Beelce...I don't know what's come over me ..I guess when you are bored at work this is what happens.
Spkid...sry but if you notice they are surrounded by hotglue bats..maybe next time


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks G


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

FYI, to the folks that live around Lilly.
Watch out ,she may take the seat cushions outta your truck while your not looking and start carving on them....Lol...
Great job on the bats,very creative


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmm missed this when it was first posted, but for some reason I was drawn to it, lol. Indeed the world can never have too many bats! Amazing you could do that all from one piece, I'd never have the patience! Keep up the great work Lilly!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

funny wyatt 

Vlad 
I added in my one earlier post just now that the big bat is not all one piece I miswrote..the wings are separate and attached with hot glue..
the other ones are all one piece though.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

you just had to stick hot glue in there somewhere! heh, they look great,lilly. especialy when i saw the depth of detail in them. i've only done a little cushion carving, mostly random fingers, or rice for my giant sushi


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice work Lilly


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Batty batty bat, batty batty bat, batty batty... 1... 2... 3... COUNT! My Brood still loves that song by The Count on Sesame Street. LOL. Nice job!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

ooooooooooo nice


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks again boils and ghouls ..
Nyx Your welcome


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome bats Lilly! ;O)


----------

